# Gaming cum CAD rig :: 40k max



## bee (Aug 20, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: gaming, solidworks, pro-e, Catia, finite element analysis and then gaming again 
Games I intend to play - cod ghosts, nfs rivals, bf3, fc3, gtav, Saints row 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:38k +2k at max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 7 probably 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500gb atleast. If the budget allows then I'm fine with 1Tb too 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I'll be buying a new one
20-21"
HD minimum 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: let's just ignore speakers for the time being 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: September 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: no idea. Might even do it myself. But haven't done it before 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: chandigarh and open to buying online as well

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: should I go for some low end quadro or firepro?

- - - Updated - - -

^bump


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 21, 2014)

lol no one replied? 
what happened to [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] and [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] ?  :O

OP wait for some time. new generation of GPUs will be launched this quarter so prices will go down. 

but if you want to go with the rig now, you could buy this -

FX 6300 - 7.3k
GTX 750Ti - 11.5k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k
Gigabyte 970A DS3P - 5.5k
Antec VP 450p - 2.5k
Dell S2240L - 8k [get AOC I2369VM if its available for ~9k]
Any Local cabinet w/o PSU (upgrade it later for sure) - 1k
HyperXFury 4GB - 3k (add more later)

Total~42k 

locally all should come within the budget 

I don't actually know about quadro or firepro. wait for other members to reply.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

When exactly are they coming?
I have to buy it next month positively!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 21, 2014)

harshilsharma63 is busy with college stuff.

@OP; prioritize your work and gaming. Games won't run great on workstation cards and and media softwares won't run great on gaming cards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> lol no one replied?
> what happened to [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] and [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] ?  :O



getting busy these days 



> FX 6300 - 7.3k
> GTX 750Ti - 11.5k
> WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k
> Gigabyte 970A DS3P - 5.5k
> ...



@ op, this should perfectly suits you. any way look for r7 265 for 12k or less. it has great opencl performance.

low end quadro or firepro does not make much sense to me. newer gen gaming gpus are also capable of running such softwares smoothly unless you are concentrating on every setting to apply where these workstation cards have an advantage. you cant expect much gaming performance too. so get a balanced gpu for both your works and then gaming. those softwares are cpu demanding too. so if possible invest in fx 8320 .all depends on your budget.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

But I'll be able to go halfway in the designing stuff, right? 
Not the high end part

- - - Updated - - -

But sam suggested I should avoid the r7 265 to allow some breathing space for the psu


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> But I'll be able to go halfway in the designing stuff, right?
> Not the high end part
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



vp450p is fine for fx 6300 + r7 265.
if you choose fx 8320, get seasonic eco 500 at 3.2k/antec vp550p at 3.5k.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

Either I can buy the 8320 and lower the gpu
Or the 6300+ r7 265 
what do you suggest?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> Either I can buy the 8320 and lower the gpu
> Or the 6300+ r7 265
> what do you suggest?



get fx 6300 and r7 265. gaming performance will be better .


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying the 19.5" dell or 20"aoc
Saves me almost 2 grands
What say?

- - - Updated - - -

Also 
could you suggest a cheaper mobo?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION], how's Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> I'm thinking of buying the 19.5" dell or 20"aoc
> Saves me almost 2 grands
> What say?
> 
> ...



These monitors will not be full HD> Stick to 22" models.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

The price is sky rocketing otherwise ;(


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> When exactly are they coming?
> I have to buy it next month positively!!



till end of Q3.  



harshilsharma63 said:


> harshilsharma63 is busy with college stuff.





rijinpk1 said:


> getting busy these days



damn so I have to take care of all the rig suggestions? :O :O

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> These monitors will not be full HD> Stick to 22" models.



well he can upgrade the monitor later too. getting a good CPU and GPU should be prioritized.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> till end of Q3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With experience comes responsibly


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> I'm thinking of buying the 19.5" dell or 20"aoc
> Saves me almost 2 grands
> What say?



you can go ahead. but you may not find anything a full hd. there a benq and a philips monitor under 7.5k which are full hd. so search a bit for it.



> Also
> could you suggest a cheaper mobo?
> 
> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION], how's Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3?



this mobo supports fx 6300. but it is based on a very old gen chipset , not really built for a piledriver cpu like fx 6300  which is newer. and i guess you will be pushing your cpu  for your work. inthat case, get the cheapest mobo with 970 chipset. there is an msi one in the market. any way gigabyte 970a ds3p is relatively newer.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

The msi one costs the same 
And there's no point buying the smaller size full HD monitor, will barely save a thousand

- - - Updated - - -

All in all I gotta extend the budget to 45k
And if dad agrees then well and good otherwise if he says not a penny more than 40k then I'll go for the sapphire 250x keeping rest of the components same 
Alrighty?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> The msi one costs the same
> And there's no point buying the smaller size full HD monitor, will barely save a thousand


found one BenQ GW2255 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy BenQ GW2255 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com . it is a 22" monitor.


> All in all I gotta extend the budget to 45k
> And if dad agrees then well and good otherwise if he says not a penny more than 40k then I'll go for the sapphire 250x keeping rest of the components same
> Alrighty?



get  260x which should around 9k or lower. also that cpu is for 7k on flipkart.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

Yayyyyyy! 
Thanks  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] 
BenQ one seems fine 

- - - Updated - - -

The CPU just had a price drop 
Was 7300 earlier 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

^^ hurry up then 
BTW that cpu was available as low as 6.7k few weeks ago online.


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 260 X 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire : Flipkart.com
But the reviews aint that good


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 260 X 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire : Flipkart.com
> But the reviews aint that good



must be a problem at the sellers side as the users complainted they received a different product. it should be 1gb stripped down version and hence the price. confirm with the seller whether it is 1gb or 2gb.
Sapphire Radeon R7 260X 1GB DDR5 OC Version ATI PCI E Graphic Card price in india Rs.9095. Buy Sapphire Radeon R7 260X 1GB DDR5 OC Version ATI PCI E Graphic Card online : Theitdepot.com   1gb one
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R7 260X 2GB DDR5 OC (R7 260X 2GB DDR5 OC - 11222-00-41G - 840777063934 ) 2gb one.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 260 X 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire : Flipkart.com
> But the reviews aint that good


Hardly matters. As if Flipkart reviewers know anything.

Get nVidia only if you're going to use Blender exclusively. Otherwise AMD consumer cards are usually better for CAD than nVidia consumer cards.

If your requirement would have been only gaming, then I'd have suggested GTX 750 Ti but this is not the case.

Any card you buy, make sure it has 2 GB of VRAM. 1 GB VRAM days are gone unless you plan to play on 1366x768.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

cheapest i could find for 265,
MSI GRAPHICS CARD R7 265 2GB DDR5 OC (R7 265 2GD5 OC - R7 265 2GD5 OC - )
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R7 265 2GB DDR5 DUAL X (R7 265 2GB DDR5 - - )

- - - Updated - - -

cheapest 750 ti online ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 (GTX750TI-PH-2GD5 - GTX750TI-PH-2GD5 - 886227682270 )
there could better price on online though!


----------



## bee (Aug 21, 2014)

I won't be using blender 
Solidworks and pro e exclusively 
May be some analysis sw at max

- - - Updated - - -

I've never had an experience with MD computers 
They're reliable? 
The r7 265 is price is almost same as flipkarts


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> I won't be using blender
> Solidworks and pro e exclusively
> May be some analysis sw at max
> 
> ...



mdcomputers is reliable but sometimes there shipping is high.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> I've never had an experience with MD computers
> They're reliable?
> The r7 265 is price is almost same as flipkarts


since shipping+gpu price may exceed flipkart's price, get from flipkart.


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bee said:


> I won't be using blender
> Solidworks and pro e exclusively
> May be some analysis sw at max
> 
> ...



If you are buying online. Then currently flipkart is running an offer on msi products.
If you purchase 2 or more MSI products which are preselected for this then you save an additonal 10%

MSI AMD/ATI R7 265 2GD5 OC 2 GB GDDR5  - 11134
MSI 970A-G46 Motherboard - 5383
----

MSI NVIDIA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750Ti 2 GB - 10277
[consider Zotac cards if you go  for 750Ti, supposedly they have 5 yr warranty??]

However r7 265 performance is slightly better than 750 Ti.

If you can find anything cheaper than this locally then go with that.


----------



## bee (Aug 22, 2014)

[MENTION=285855]sniperz1[/MENTION] yeah I saw that too
Supposedly snapdeal is also running a flat 7% off on computer products 
But apparently it's not working at the moment

- - - Updated - - -

Guess what I heard today 
I showed the configuration to the shop wala and her was like,  "amd?? 
Soch lo, garam ho jate hai bahot"

I couldn't help facepalming my head :/


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 22, 2014)

bee said:


> [MENTION=285855]sniperz1[/MENTION] yeah I saw that too
> Supposedly snapdeal is also running a flat 7% off on computer products
> But apparently it's not working at the moment
> 
> ...



If you can delay then prices of AMD processors may go down by $10. Although not sure how much time will it take to reflect on Indian market
AMD to Cut Prices on FX-9000, Other FX Processors: New Prices Revealed - X-bit labs


----------



## bee (Aug 22, 2014)

The best quotation I could get-
Cpu+mobo=13k
HyperX 4gb =2750
1TB wd =3550
450w corsair = 2650
monitor = 9150
R7 270 =11300

How's it?


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2014)

^ R7 270 is 2 GB??


----------



## bee (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes I guess 
Good deal?


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2014)

^ yes, looks good.


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 22, 2014)

bee said:


> The best quotation I could get-
> Cpu+mobo=13k
> HyperX 4gb =2750
> 1TB wd =3550
> ...


Is this Corsair VS 450? I would suggest you to go with Antec VP 450P instead of Corsair VS
PSU suggestion list : *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list.html

Also which monitor are you talking about? Dell 2240 or AOC 2369?


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 23, 2014)

bee said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: gaming, solidworks, pro-e, Catia, finite element analysis and then gaming again
> Games I intend to play - cod ghosts, nfs rivals, *bf3, fc3*, gtav, Saints row
> 
> ...



Please spend 40K and buy a brain. Its available in stock nowadays at Jawaharlal ****u Marg. And stop using computers for watching p0rn. Use internet for books, learn something, develop skills, and earn money. 
Then buy a 100K computer and use it to make more money.


----------



## bee (Aug 23, 2014)

ico said:


> ^ yes, looks good.



Antec VP450p will be able to handle everything? 
As the gpu is now is notch better

- - - Updated - - -



sniperz1 said:


> Is this Corsair VS 450? I would suggest you to go with Antec VP 450P instead of Corsair VS
> PSU suggestion list : *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list.html
> 
> Also which monitor are you talking about? Dell 2240 or AOC 2369?



The thing is no one has the antec psu 
Or I was thinking I'll provide the psu myself 
And the monitor is dell 2240l

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=290559]tejo.mahalay[/MENTION] seems like that's where you got yours from


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 23, 2014)

If you don't overclock then Antec vp 450p will be fine. But if you do want to overclock then go for antec vp 550 p. Get it online @3.5k
Don't buy corsair vs series, they use low end capacitors.

Bargain more for monitor if possible.


----------



## bee (Aug 23, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> If you don't overclock then Antec vp 450p will be fine. But if you do want to overclock then go for antec vp 550 p. Get it online @3.5k
> Don't buy corsair vs series, they use low end capacitors.
> 
> Bargain more for monitor if possible.




Noted 
Won't be overclocking i suppose


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2014)

you can also look for seasonic ss500bt.


----------



## bee (Aug 23, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can also look for seasonic ss500bt.



Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU - Seasonic : Flipkart.com

I could only find this one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2014)

bee said:


> Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU - Seasonic : Flipkart.com
> 
> I could only find this one



both are same afaik.


----------



## bee (Aug 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> both are same afaik.



Thanks a lot


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2014)

bee said:


> Thanks a lot



you are welcome buddy.


----------



## bee (Aug 26, 2014)

Guys, how's Dragon War Thor? 
I was kind of thinking of buying it 
Here's the link 
Dragon War Thor USB 2.0 Mouse - Dragon War : Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 27, 2014)

bee said:


> Guys, how's Dragon War Thor?  I was kind of thinking of buying it  Here's the link  Dragon War Thor USB 2.0 Mouse - Dragon War : Flipkart.com


   It comes with just 6 months of warranty. Not good IMO.


----------



## bee (Aug 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It comes with just 6 months of warranty. Not good IMO.



But then Logitech g300 is too small for my hands :/


----------

